
‘Oumuamua Might Be a Giant Interstellar Hydrogen Iceberg - headalgorithm
https://www.wired.com/story/oumuamua-might-be-a-giant-interstellar-hydrogen-iceberg/
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.12932](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.12932)

------
avian
It might have been a weird iceberg, or a lightsail fragment, or just a boring
rock or a gift of fire from the gods. We'll never know because we didn't get
our shit together and went out to look. There's just so much you can derive
from a light curve and a few orbital elements.

